# Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 maus lag



## Best11163 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Community  

Bei dem Rechner meines Bruders friert das Bild des Spiels dann ein wenn er die Maus bewegt und läuft erst dann weiter wenn er die Maus nicht mehr bewegt.  I

m Internet sind solche Probleme meistens mit einem neuen Treiber gelöst wurden.   

Er hat die radeon hd 6570. welchen Treiber sollte ich da am besten wo downloaden ?  

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus an alle.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Da gehst du auf die Seite von AMD und suchst dir den aktuellen Grafiktreiber  

AMD Graphics Drivers and Software


----------



## Best11163 (1. Juli 2014)

Mist  ich hab die Grafikkartenreihe erst nicht gefunden. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------

